# hello from newbie



## reisjdmd (Feb 13, 2007)

hello to everyone and let me introduce myself. we live in south central wisconsin and are beginning "year two" of a small vineyard; 8 rows of 5 vines each; altogether 8 varieties. if all goes well, i think we will have way too many grapes, so i would like to give them away, but my wife would like to make wine. time will tell, as we do not expect to harvest until fall of 2009 at least.
for now, my general questions will be about the vineyard, not about making wine. already had phylloxera on the leaves last year. grrrr...
anyway, hello to all. this sounds like a nice group.
brrrrrrrrrrr from the watertown, wisconsin area


----------



## smurfe (Feb 13, 2007)

Welcome. What varietal of grapes are they? Are they suitable for wine?Sounds appealing. I would love to be able to grow a variety of grapes. I am pretty well stuck with Muscadines.


Smurfe


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 13, 2007)

Welcome reisjdmd...hope you stay while....

What varieties of grapes are you growing??? You must be at least Zone 4 or 5????

You most likely have read all the publications from the Wisconsin Extension...I go to them all the time for information...I try to pass the info from them to all that is interested in Northern vineyards.

We're up here in NW Minnesota, [zone 3] also trying to grow a few grapes...got 2 batches of wine made from last year and enough juice for one more batch....

Keep intouch...


----------



## Wade E (Feb 13, 2007)

Welcome reisjdmd, I know nothing about growing grapes but want to learn because I have plans eventually.


----------



## Waldo (Feb 13, 2007)

Welcome reis......Hopefully you will have a change of heart and make wine with them


----------



## masta (Feb 13, 2007)

Welcome glad to have you aboard !


----------



## jobe05 (Feb 13, 2007)

Welcome reisjdmd:


I have come to solve your problem. Go a head and keep your wife happy, turn your grapes into wine.............. THEN GIVE IT AWAY...... TO ME!!!







No really......... I'm serious..... Keep your wife happy, I would hate to take your grapes/wine..... But your stuck man... someones got to help.


----------



## grapeman (Feb 13, 2007)

Welcome reisjdmd. Glad to have you aboard. I wouldn't worry about the leaf type phyloxera. It generally isn't a problem, especially if you are using American or French hybrids, since they are resistant to the root type phyloxera and don't cause too much harm. FIll us in as you get a change- grape varieties, type training, location, anything you want. And we LOVE pictures.


----------



## OilnH2O (Feb 14, 2007)

Welcome aboard, REIS JD MD! 


A great forum for everything you've mentioned, and just super people here to help out! Glad you're here!


----------



## reisjdmd (Feb 14, 2007)

wow! nice vibes from nice folks. i like the one about making everyone happy by keeping my wife;making wine and givingthat away. very political. i hope she doesn't suggest that i really make EVERYONE happy by keeeping her and giving myself away with the wine.


ok; i am in milwaukee at the office and so do not have a complete listing of what we planted, but a partial is:
esprit
swenson white
marshall foch
aurora
NY 304-54
ES-2-3-17
ES-5-14 [female]


i know we planted some concord and i'll have a better list later. i believe we are now a true zone 5 region, especially since it seems we are in a micro-climate that was a warm zone 4, even under the old listing [either 4a or 4b-whichecver was warmer]. our grapes are a mixture of wine; wine/table; juice/table; both seeded and seedless. this is all for fun, and i do not have the slightest idea what will comeof all of it. even if i get a few really good crisp table grapes it will be worth while, since the vineyard is a joy to look at. all right, i'll confess, it is cool looking.


i got the wierd cuttings from lon rombaugh in oregon. they have all gotten off to a good start, and i will prune them for year two in a fewweeks. people in the office have already asked me for some cuttings, so maybe this stuff is contagious.
best for a good weekend to all. i'll be back monday. no computer at home [yet]


----------



## Wade E (Feb 14, 2007)

_I cant wait till I can get myself to try growing. Got to do my
basement this year then try the grapes and fruits next year! I will
feel like a newbie again with tons of questions. Not that Im really not
a newbie to winemaking!_


----------



## PolishWineP (Feb 17, 2007)

Welcome reisjdmd!
Nice to see someone from back home here! You're the closest I've seen to my old Cooney High! You finally got ahit of winter down your way.


----------

